# Eclipse Mail RCP Beispiel in eine RAP (Rich Ajax Platform) Webanwendung umwandeln



## Thomas Darimont (12. September 2007)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.volanakis.de/nuggets/RCP_Mail_goes_RAP/index.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## alevtyna2002 (21. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank, hat gut geklappt


----------



## z-mon (22. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich mich viel mit der Theorie über RCP und RAP beschäftigt habe, wurden einige Artikel auf meinem Blog darüber veröffentlicht. Die für den RCP und RAP Interessierten wohl wichtigsten sind:

Rich Client Platform Architektur
Rich Ajax Platform Architektur
RCP vs RAP

Weiterführende Themen wie das Single Sourcing sind mit ein wenig durchstöbern ebenfalls zu finden.


----------

